# Time to pull this ish to part time



## Ralnbow6 (Dec 23, 2016)

Started in December in between jobs to see if i could make some money. Looks like I was in on the last of decent money making opportunity at the end of 2016. I made some good 300+ days around Christmas and nye was a true slap to the face with two ****s spitting on my window, cracking open a can of beer which spilled onto my perforated seats. Lovely.

Since then its truly been a crap way to earn money.

I am doing contract work now as a data analyst making just shy of 100k. I am still doing amazon flex in the evenings during thr week and 3 blocks each on saturday and sunday. I have a plan to save enough to move out of this craphole that is California.

I wish you all great luck and I'll still be on the forums lesrning what I can.

Good luck guys n gals! Get your exit plan in motion!


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Im in a different market and stopped 2 months ago, When i started it was a lot better than it is today.


----------

